# Complete Interior LED Kit for your R8 - error free - Plug & Play - Lifetime Warranty - Free Shipping - Fits all Audi R8 models



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

_*[$3 off coupon when you like us on FB] – [Check out customer Photos on IG] – [Subscribe to our Youtube Channel for DIYs]
*_

​All our *HID & LEDs* have a *Lifetime Warranty* & *Ship Free* within the US! They are also *Error Free*!

*Why shop with deAutoLED?*
Besides having a Lifetime Warranty and Free Shipping on all our items, we also care about our customers and Customers being 100% happy. *Customer Service* comes first here at deAutoLED.

We also test all our LEDs in each model prior to selling - this guarantees that all LEDs will:
1. *Fit perfectly* into your housing
2. Be *Bright* in the housing
3. The *beam angle *looks classy and perfect
4. They are *100% error free *in your car

*Quick shipping times:* we ship the *same* or* next day* after receiving your order with a *tracking #*, we take pride in shipping items quickly to our customers. 


Click here to take you to the Interior LED Kit listing


Features: 
-The lights will "fade out" when you turn off your car just like your current stock lights 
-These will not stay on or “glow” after you shut off your car like other sets 
-Crisp White color – No cheap blue or yellow tint 
-Works with MFD (car controls) 
-No Errors 
-Lifetime Warranty 
-No footwell spotting like other inferior LED sets - See more at: http://deautokey.com/product/audi-r...uddle-led-kit-error-free#sthash.AoDbDOW3.dpuf


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

And we can modify any kit with red, blue or white LEDs at not extra cost:









Bright trunk LED is also included:


----------



## Simseen (Feb 3, 2016)

Do you ship to Spain? 

It's looks pretty cool!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Simseen said:


> Do you ship to Spain?
> 
> It's looks pretty cool!


Yes we do, just email them here:
http://deautokey.com/international-shipping-quote

Thank you for the feedback and support.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the orders and support everyone - please post your feedback - we care about your experience when you shop with us! 










Check out which LED bulbs you need for your footwells - 2 different models (all of our interior LED kits include footwells):
http://deautokey.com/footwell-led-difference-for-all-audi-models


----------

